# Favorite recording of the Traviata overture?



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

With no consideration of any of the conducting or playing that comes after - let alone any of the singing - what's your favorite performance of the overture of La Traviata?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

An interesting question. I have three recordings of the opening prelude in my collection -- Kleiber's, Karajan's, and John Pritchard's. On balance, my favorite is the Kleiber, because he isn't too slow or "spacious"; there's nuance and sharp rhythm; and the recording quality is very clear. I don't actually know much about conducting, but that's how the reading strikes me. 

I'd be interested to hear Toscannini's interpretation, especially as I think I've heard it said that Kleiber's resembles his.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ribonucleic said:


> With no consideration of any of the conducting or playing that comes after - let alone any of the singing - what's your favorite performance of the overture of La Traviata?


Muti in his first recording on Sony .
Bonynge is stylish as only he can be with this music .


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Muti in his first recording on Sony .
> Bonynge is stylish as only he can be with this music .


I agree. And as far as I can tell, Bonynge was a very underrated conductor. It seems he was bashed for being a "singer's conductor" as well as a sort of Svengali for his wife, Joan Sutherland. But if you listen to his opera recordings, I find you hear solid conducting no matter who's singing. And what on earth is wrong with being a "singer's conductor," anyway, particularly if you're a bel canto specialist like Bonynge was? Maybe he could be accused of making music sound too superficial and fast at times, but it seems this only really holds true for his earlier opera recordings with Joan (e.g. the 1960's I PURITANI as opposed to 1970's one). I wouldn't want to hear him conduct, say, OTELLO, but I think he was a great conductor of bel canto-type works.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Always been my favorite Traviata and the prelude is fine by me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Itullian said:


> Always been my favorite Traviata and the prelude is fine by me.


Us Sills fans sticks together


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

People actually listen to overtures? I thought those were just the 'time to get the popcorn' or whatever you're allowed to eat in posh theatres


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Figleaf said:


> People actually listen to overtures? I thought those were just the 'time to get the popcorn' or whatever you're allowed to eat in posh theatres


Wagner and Rossini ones we do


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Solti/Covent Garden


----------

